# Keto, the time has come, long over due really.



## forktender (Nov 21, 2021)

Last week, my wife and I had our yearly physicals and I gained some unneeded Covid weight, so it's time to crack down and lose some of it for health reasons. This isn't going to be easy, as we love our carbs in our house. I need to find a few things, if you could help me, I'd surely appreciate it. Here are a few things that I need to find a substitute for.

#1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls.
#2: tortillas and pasta.
#3: flour.
#4:BBQ sauce .
#5: recipes, techniques,  and ideas.


Thank you.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 21, 2021)

I here you.  Once you get the ball rolling good it not to bad.  I still fighting getting back on board.  My eyes getting blurry which telling me the party is over.  I will give this some thought and get back with you.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey Dan, I respect that you recognize the need to make some changes. I have a feeling it's coming for me also at some point. There are a number of folks here that are into keto but the first that comes to mind if Jeff ( 

 jcam222
 ). He is a veritable wealth of information and can probably share some really good ideas with you. It is truly amazing to see some of the meals he puts together that are 100% keto. Hopefully he will chime in with some ideas and suggestions.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 21, 2021)

As far as losing weight intermittent fasting is what worked for me.  I lost 40 lbs doing the 18/6.  I learned a lot from  Dr. Sten Ekberg and his videos kept me motivated.  A search for Keto on this forum will give you a lot of recipes.

Bread is a hard one to replace and was the hardest thing for me to give up.  I not a fan of almond flour which is what is mostly used.  I have done a few things with pecan flour I have liked.  For corn tortillas I a big fan of A La Madre.  If you follow them on facebook they have a lot of sales.  They also make will make great chips.  There are several good flour brands.  Just have to find the best for you.  For me its Trader Joe's Carb Savvy and La Banderita.  

Pork Rinds make a decent breading and snack.  Pasta another hard one.  I do use spaghetti squash and zucchini noodles sometimes.  
As said Jeff and also 

 tallbm
 will have good suggestions.  I will add more as I think of them.  Good luck.


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Nov 21, 2021)

I have been doing the low carb for about a year and a half.  There are many benefits to it other than just weight loss.   I always struggled with pizza, but found this to be excellent for a crust.  Take one cup of mozzarella cheese, one egg, and a dash of  baking powder.  Mix it all up and into a small fry pan.  Cook it like you would an omelet, and you have a pizza crust.  Just be careful even with pizza and tomato sauces, many contain sugar, but you are able to find some that are low in carbs.


----------



## mcokevin (Nov 21, 2021)

I have done "lazy" keto a couple of times, always really happy with the results but I have never found a good substitute for bread, flour, or pasta.  I was much happier eating loads of veggies and moderate amounts of protein, fruits, nuts, seeds, etc... 

Personally I hate having an altered version of something that "sort of tastes like" or "isn't too far off" the real thing, so I just focus on things I don't have to modify that are keto friendly.

_EDIT: _ I do realize that my approach to it requires rethinking how and what we eat.. but for those of us that have gotten to a point where we need a drastic change like that, then maybe that is necessary.

I did get myself to a point where I don't have to be very strict on keto anymore, and have had great success using IF like 

 BrianGSDTexoma


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 21, 2021)

Ive done keto in the past and droped about 20lb. Slowly added in some healthy carbs and manage to maintain it for some time now. For me it was the breads also. I just cant build a big burger without a bun!. We have a brand here from Aunt millies bakery. They have burger and hot dog buns as well as loaf breads and dinner rolls. All would work with keto diet.. I think most of them are 1 net carb. The bakery is right here where I live. They have an outlet store where they sell all the products for less then half price. If you can't find that brand where your at id be more than happy to send a box of stuff out your way for you to try it out if you want.  Also mission brand makes good low carb flour tortillas 









						Baking Memories From Our Family to Yours - Aunt Millie's
					

You've stocked your pantry with the best breads, buns, and rolls - now let us take over.




					products.auntmillies.com


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 21, 2021)

I would think you could just cut back on the carbs without going completely without and being miserable.
We don't have weight issues but last year the Mrs. had to go on a low sodium diet for her heart so I can sympathize.
It's almost impossible to find anything without or low salt in the store. 
Sounds like you're getting some good ideas from folks above.
It's kind of a long shot, but I have niece who's allergic to gluten and can't eat most breads. Maybe there's some bread alternatives
on a website about gluten free diets?
Just an idea. Good luck!


----------



## forktender (Nov 21, 2021)

I tried the full blow keto last yr, and it didn't work out for me. So this time around I'm easing into it by eating low carbs 6 days a week with one cheat day for pasta or pizza in moderation.  With the idea that once I find alternatives to some of the things that I like that I will shoot for full keto. It's all overwhelming to me, really, and I know if I don't take this approach that I will fail once again. 

I just caught a bunch of rock cod yesterday and will try breading them with the almond flour and some with the crushed pork rinds. I made up a bunch of pork rind chicken legs in the oven to take fishing and everyone enjoyed them, including me.

I'd love to hear what tips and tricks you guys are using, if you think of anything please post it up here.

Thank you all very much.
Dan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 21, 2021)

People think keto is a miracle diet. Why not just count calories? That’s literally the most proven way to lose weight. That way you can have what you want, but limit it.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Last week, my wife and I had our yearly physicals and I gained some unneeded Covid weight, so it's time to crack down and lose some of it for health reasons. This isn't going to be easy, as we love our carbs in our house. I need to find a few things, if you could help me, I'd surely appreciate it. Here are a few things that I need to find a substitute for.
> 
> #1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls.
> #2: tortillas and pasta.
> ...



Bread and rolls will be hard.  You can use this product to make some biscuits and adequate flour and bread'ish replacements:

They key is that yeah it is much better and lower than using flower BUT you still have to limit to 1 or 2 bisquits or slices of pizza or pancakes, etc. etc.  But it's something
This can work for flour in some cases.



 BrianGSDTexoma
 has you hooked up for tortillas.  If you look at how to make keto tortillas online 99% of the blogs are trash with what they produce, same with bread.
I make fantastic coconut flour tortillas and wraps BUT the process and the dough are not friendly to work with so I don't do it too often... but damn are they good!

For pasta the BEST option is shiritaki RICE... It's called rice because they cut it into little dots, it is more like dot pasta.  The noodles have a texture that are good for Asian dishes but not italian or mac n cheese, etc.  The RICE is where it's at.
It's made from a root vegetable that is like no calories or cars and all water.  It can smell a little bit like feet but so do Tomatillos and those taste awesome.  The smell does not translate to flavor at all.  Also the rice takes on flavor of what you cook it with.
Here is the best price and brand I have found anywhere.  I get em Llike 50 at a time when I get discounts or sales happen on this site:


			https://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-shirataki-rice-non-gmo-and-gluten-free?&CSRC=GPF-PA-844197023622-Google_SEM_SSC_SplitTest-&network=u&keywordname=&device=c&adid=92700067220064605&matchtype=&gclick=Cj0KCQiA-eeMBhCpARIsAAZfxZDQ8LLe1E4EYlul6euNOb-9Hq9o-3X_xrlOvEUMiEhWezSXsCrfHDEaAvkGEALw_wcB&ds_agid=58700007478179836&targetid=&gclid=Cj0KCQiA-eeMBhCpARIsAAZfxZDQ8LLe1E4EYlul6euNOb-9Hq9o-3X_xrlOvEUMiEhWezSXsCrfHDEaAvkGEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
		


Been cooking these for a bean option in the Instant Pot. Been making them like pinto beans though they taste somewhere closer to a mix of black and kidney bean.  Looks like they are out of stock, first time i've seen that happen:

BBQ just don't use sugar and you are golden.
This is my favorite sugar free bbq sauce but it has dextrin, maltodextrin, and sucralose which may still elicit insulin responses but technically are not sugar so think of it as a better option but don't go wild eating these kinds of things.  Treat them like a "half" sugar lol:





						Head Country Sugar-Free Bbq Sauce - 17.5 Oz - Tom Thumb
					

Shop Head Country Sugar-Free Bbq Sauce - 17.5 Oz from Tom Thumb. Browse our wide selection of Barbecue Sauce for Delivery or Drive Up & Go to pick up at the store!



					www.tomthumb.com
				




Finally, fantastic sugar substitute.  It is not occurs in nature so is not a man created sweatner in a lab.  It is zero calorie and zero net carb.  Tastes just like sugar and is the softest on the stomach of all non-sugar alternatives of this type.   It will still make you go to the restroom if you eat too much but you would have to eat like 80gms in a sitting.  If in that range it makes you go like a cup of coffee makes people go.  If you treat it like sugar in a lemonade, then it is going to make you go like a laxative lol.
I eat it all the time I just know better than to make a pitcher of Koolade with it :D
Best brand and cost is here, though out of stock at the moment too which is rare:


			https://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-erythritol-sweetener-zero-calories
		


Finally, replace chips with pork rinds.  Just the plain ones.  The flavored ones all have dextrin, maltodextrin, and often sucralose which would be no good for avoiding insulin responses.


I hop all of this info helps! :)


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2021)

For your bread, pasta, and flour go to whole wheat or whole grain.  There are some carb conscious tortillas.  For BBQ sauce go to North Carolina sauces.  Go with full fat everything because the low fat crap always adds carbs to make it edible.


----------



## MSK2193 (Nov 21, 2021)

Advise from a yo-yo weight loss / gain person.  Keto works great, but the weight comes right back on as soon as you stop, and then some!  Theo only thing that has worked for me is just cutting portions in half and walking a bit more.  When I am dining out I ask for a box when the meal comes out and put ½ away immediately!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> I'd love to hear what tips and tricks you guys are using, if you think of anything please post it up here.



After having been told for the last 20 years that I was "pre-diabetic" last month I finally crossed the line with a blood glucose of 148. Don't overlook the importance of getting out for a nice 45-50-minute march every day, *EVERY* day. Control is established thru diet and exercise, not just cutting out carbs. A couple of miles was a little tough at first, piece of cake now, no meds for me yet, still like a nice glass of bourbon before dinner. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> People think keto is a miracle diet. Why not just count calories? That’s literally the most proven way to lose weight. That way you can have what you want, but limit it.


Different diets work for different people and all of them require calorie moderation, keto included. In addition , self included it’s something I can adapt to better.  For anyone concerned with diabetes keto or at least dirty keto / low carb is by far the best choice of diet to follow. Beyond diabetes concerns lots of folks simply feel better and more alert in the absence of carbs burning ketones instead of sugar. I am far more mentally alert , sleep better and manage to ride under the diabetes level with it. Others do better with balanced diets counting calories, some do great on low fat. Depends on your body chemistry.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 21, 2021)

First, congrats on wanting to take a step in a positive direction! Second, don’t be depressed, overwhelmed, or think life has to be boring. I have lots of friends and family that enjoy things they love to eat on occasion, but just don’t make it a regular thing. I try to do the same and it makes me enjoy them so much more when I do…I know, sounds lame. 

Personality, and most critically, habits drive the best approach. For me, I need to go strict for some time to reboot habits, then ease in a bit, usually with splurge days included for future important holidays and events. I recommend doing “whole 30” first before Keto. It’s really strict, but you reset yourself and break habits that are difficult, you still eat meat, veggies, fruit, salt, etc, but no added sugars or bread/pasta/etc.  It is hard the first week or two, but you’re only supposed to go 30 days, so there is an end in sight, but honestly by week 4 I’m feeling so good that I almost don’t want it to stop. But…reality. The important thing for me is it gives me an excuse to say no to stuff and makes reminds me that you can have great food without all the other stuff. 

During that 30 day time research and get things lined up for what you can do to reintroduce stuff into sustainable eating and look for replacements to your current staples.

There are a lot of variations on Keto, I get very confused, but if you get some ideas on what will work for you with Keto long term, you can slowly reintroduce those into your diet after the 30 days to see how your body responds and allow some good bread or BBQ sauce on occasion. That way the dreaded substitutes aren’t an enemy to the end of fun. I’ve repeated this cycle twice. It helps when I start to stray for too long due to stress, life, etc. it feels great though when you are on track. 

Good luck brother!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2021)

forktender said:


> Last week, my wife and I had our yearly physicals and I gained some unneeded Covid weight, so it's time to crack down and lose some of it for health reasons. This isn't going to be easy, as we love our carbs in our house. I need to find a few things, if you could help me, I'd surely appreciate it. Here are a few things that I need to find a substitute for.
> 
> #1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls.
> #2: tortillas and pasta.
> ...


 My recommendations below are based on the fact it appears you are looking keto / low carb to manage weight loss and blood sugar levels. Some folks broaden that to managing inflammation conditions  which really narrows choices. I do not. 
1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls. - Absolutely impossible to beat Aunt Millies Carb Smart bread for sandwiches. They have white, wheat and 5 seed along with hot dog and hamburger buns and dinner rolls. There are a lot of recipes for almond flour based breads and I don’t mind some of them but the Aunt Millies is great. I do have a jalapeño cheddar biscuit recipe here on the forums we love. 
#2: tortillas and pasta. - Again as long as you aren’t avoiding wheat there are many low carb wraps and tortillas available. Beyond that I often make 100% cheddar shells for tacos, enchiladas etc. I have a few posts on the forums here of that. Pasta is trickier and there is no 100% replacement. That said we like shiritaki noodles for Italian pasta dishes and Asian noodles dishes. I have a lot of posts in the forums here on those with  tips on how to use. 
#3: flour. Flour would be easier to answer if I knew what you want to use it for. 
#4:BBQ sauce . Honestly you can make your own, Ive done Jeff’s subbing in Brown Swerve sweetener and it’s good. Really though 99% of the time we use G Hughes ,several great flavors and our non keto guests don’t know the difference. They also have ketchup and many marinades and dipping sauces. 
#5: recipes, techniques, and ideas. - cauliflower is your friend. Cauliflower and / or turnip mashed are awesome. I’ve posted many here along with keto versions of gravy. Sweetener choices are abundant.  We prefer Brown Swerve or Golden Lakanto for dark sugar subs. Use it in desserts and rubs. Allulose is a newer “rare sugar” that doesn’t impact insulin response. It’s my favorite white sugar replacement and best for syrups as it doesn’t recrystallize. Swerve confectioner is great too. Fathead dough for pizza is great too, takes some practice to roll it thin and prebake. Black soybeans are a god send and ive created “baked beans and charro beans that we love. All also posted here in the forums. Any time you want to create a keto sub I’m always up to share an idea or try to figure it out. I think 95% of my threads are keto.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 22, 2021)

I applaud your effort here, and am well aware of how difficult it can be to change your diet, no matter the reason.  I did it myself, for about 2 years, while stationed unaccompanied in Guam, only to fall back into bad habits once I came back home to the wife.

  It can be a struggle at times, until you get used to it, so you might try what I did at first, to help.  Stick to the diet as best as you can, during the week.  Pick one meal or snack on the weekend, to address whichever craving hits you the hardest during the week.  You can carefully use this as a splurge, whether it's pizza, donuts, or whatever.  Just make sure you maintain portion control, and go right back to your regular diet afterwards.  

Pasta.  As was said above, no perfect substitute there.  I use zucchini and spaghetti squash.  They make these little things to allow you to make your own noodles from zucchini, or you can buy them already done, as "zucchini nests" in the frozen foods section.  I believe we get our nests from Costco.  I'll link a brand below that we use for pasta on a regular basis.  Since we don't do things like buttered pasta as a dish at my house, it fits the bill quite nicely.  It's made from chickpeas, so it has a bit firmer bite to it, similar to al dente pasta, but the flavor is very one to regular wheat pasta.  If you use it, once the water boils, make sure the lid gets taken off the pot, and then place a wooden spoon across the top, to make sure it doesn't boil over.  








						Chickpea Pasta - High Protein, High Fiber, Gluten Free Pasta
					

The most delicious alternative to pasta. Celebrity chef AND dietitian approved. Changing pasta forever, for the better – it's pasta that loves you back!




					www.eatbanza.com
				



You can order it from the website (I think), or get it from various stores, such as Target.  I believe it's something like 2 carbs per serving.

I'm pulling for you on this, and though it can be a pain, it's rewarding, and you'll make it through.

Forgot: tortillas.  Don't have any on the counter to give you the name brand, but ee use ones that have carb balance on the package, in big letters.  I think the label is blue and white.  Recipes, if the mods pipe in and say it's OK, I'll post a link to the website I use for a lot of keto friendly recipes.  Most of the recipes have notes from the website owner, whether it's where she got it, how she felt about it, etc.  As I recall, she had some of the nutrition stuff listed on a lot of them, as well, such as protein and carbs, and maybe even sugar content.  If I don't see a post saying I can put the site up in here, pm me (anyone interested) in a day or two, and I'll get you the site.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Nov 22, 2021)

My wife has the Keto routine down and is happy.
Give yourself some leeway, phase into it 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
and exercise is important.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Aunt Millies Carb Smart bread for sandwiches


Looks like only option is to order Online?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like only option is to order Online?


We have a lot of stores around me who carry it. Meijers and Save a lot are two of them.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> My wife has the Keto routine down and is happy.
> Give yourself some leeway, phase into it
> 
> 
> ...


My way to phase in that worked for me and many friends us to cut all the carbs immediately but nothing to watch calories at all the first couple weeks to month. Just focus on keeping carbs below 25 net carbs and eat until you are full. Once you get the no carb stuff down you can ratchet the calories down to deficit. That works for many. As I said in an earlier post though different things work for different folks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> We have a lot of stores around me who carry it. Meijers and Save a lot are two of them.


Guess I should of added what looking for but you figured it out.  Their web site says no stores in our area.  Oh well.  We do have a Save a lot and will check.  Thanks


----------



## clifish (Nov 22, 2021)

As a type 2 diabetic, I really watch the carbs  since February I am down 35lbs and dropped my A1C from 9.8 to 6.  I generally eat nothing till 3.30, have a protein/low carb shake.  exercise and eat a good dinner about 7pm.  I also drink about 80 OZ of water per day (put Mio flavoring in it).

Carbquick is good for a quick fix of cheddar rolls, pizza crust and pancakes.
Walmart carries a selection of the Ghughes bbq sauces,  they also carry keto bread, hamburger and hotdog rolls that are pretty decent.
I use a lot of riced cauliflower and make cauliflower mashed often.   Spaghetti squash to sub as a pasta and sometimes use dream fields brand past as well.
When I make gyros and fajitas I usually just put it over salad instead of a pita or tortilla.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh wow I almost forgot about this for pasta!!!
You can't go wild with it but it is the best and closest thing to real pasta for italian type dishes.







They are sold at Aldi directly and you can buy online if needed.

It's mostly protein as it is made from soybean, taste just like pasta and is always an al dente pasta texture.  Don't mind the colors it all taste like pasta, just add a little salt when boiling. 

ALSO boils up in like 4 minutes!!!!

If doing strict keto you can get away with like 1/4 of a box in a day and have some net carbs to spare but it will eat up a good chunk of net carbs.

If just reducing carbs then these will be AWESOME.  The shiritaki rice and noodles are like no calories and no net carbs but some people don't want to fool with it or match texture with the kind of dish.

This pasta is a DIRECT REPLACEMENT for normal pasta.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 22, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Oh wow I almost forgot about this for pasta!!!
> You can't go wild with it but it is the best and closest thing to real pasta for italian type dishes.
> View attachment 517044
> 
> ...


And I was just in there.  Good info.  Next time will look.  I go often for the frozen mussels.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> And I was just in there.  Good info.  Next time will look.  I go often for the frozen mussels.



Yeah check them out!  I believe the green is the lowest calorie and net carb.  But all of them are like within 1 net carb and like 30 calories of each other per serving if I remember correctly.

I always forget I have them because I have a ton of the shiritaki rice.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Oh wow I almost forgot about this for pasta!!!
> You can't go wild with it but it is the best and closest thing to real pasta for italian type dishes.
> View attachment 517044
> 
> ...


I’ll have to check these out. I always passed them up as I assumed the net carbs were really high. I’m about to order black soybeans from Vitacost again!! So happy you mentioned that as they are so much cheaper there.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’ll have to check these out. I always passed them up as I assumed the net carbs were really high. I’m about to order black soybeans from Vitacost again!! So happy you mentioned that as they are so much cheaper there.



That simply organic brand is 7gm net carbs per serving which is about 1/4 of a box.  

Oh yeah, Vitacost is awesome!  I have yet to order the canned black soybeans but I had been going to down on the Soymerica dry ones... until I started making yogurt in the instant pot.
I need to get another pot and set of rings so I can do both the black soybeans and the yogurt without any delays haha.

I use the FairLife brand of milk to do my 24hr yogurt.  It has the lowest carbs and calories.
I don't have direct nutrition for my 24hr yogurt but all indicators are that all or almost all of the sugars should be fermented away at that period so it is keto yogurt that kicks the crap out of anything you can get at the store that is low/now carb and low calorie.
I sweeten with erythriol and use Lorrannes flavor oils or vanilla extra/imitation for flavor :)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

Man there are actually quite a few people on here doing keto or at least low carb. It could support it’s own section lol. If nothing else we should start a living keto thread and pin all our keto posts links  in it.


----------



## ronf (Nov 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man there are actually quite a few people on here doing keto or at least low carb. It could support it’s own section lol. If nothing else we should start a living keto thread and pin all our keto posts links  in it.



I totally agree with you.
I participated with a study by the University of Michigan regarding a keto diet and lowerd my A1c to 5.3from 5.9.  I lost 40lbs in a year, and ate like a pig. Now with the Aunt Mille's  keto bread products, it will be a lot more easier to make up meals.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

ronf said:


> I totally agree with you.
> I participated with a study by the University of Michigan regarding a keto diet and lowerd my A1c to 5.3from 5.9.  I lost 40lbs in a year, and ate like a pig. Now with the Aunt Mille's  keto bread products, it will be a lot more easier to make up meals.


Nice! My BiL was able to do that as well and avoid medication so far.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 22, 2021)

I forgot to mention something earlier.  An essential component of weight loss is to eat slowly and fully chew your food.  Folks who wolf down their meals truly get full before their mind registers being full and then they feel bloated afterward.  Just slowing down on the speed you eat at will automatically cut down on calorie intake.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Nov 23, 2021)

Saw Carb smart Keto bread just yesterday at the store.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 23, 2021)

My cousin is a boxer and when he points out I’m overweight he says “If you don’t put it in, you don’t put it on!”
i listened.
I still ate what I liked just reduced the portions by a lot over time, let my food settLe before grabbing something else.

I also walk Preferably after a meal. That bit of exercise makes a difference to me, gets blood moving.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2021)

This a really good video why a calorie restriction diet does not work for most people.  It one of his video's that got me going.  My doctor sent me to this lady.  This one of the video's she had me watch along with Dr Jason Fung


----------



## mike243 (Nov 23, 2021)

Only eat food you don't like, thats about the only thing i find that works for me


----------



## clifish (Nov 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This a really good video why a calorie restriction diet does not work for most people.  It one of his video's that got me going.  My doctor sent me to this lady.  This one of the video's she had me watch along with Dr Jason Fung



Is he suggesting not to eat for 5-10 days?  I wish he went into more of the intermittant fasting and spent less time explaining why normal methods do not work.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2021)

No he just trying explain what happens.  This is mostly for why regular diets don't work.  He has other ones for Intermittent fasting as well as Dr Fung.  I do the 18/6 which is 18 hours a day no eating during the week days.  Lost 40 and kept it off.   Everyone differant and have to find what works for you.  He does have a ton of videos that explains how your body works.  I learned so much on why and how things work in your body.  I do long fast though for something called  autophagy.  It has greatly improved my memory.  I though I was getting that dreaded disease my dad had but now not having more problems.  Insulin is a storage hormone and really effects a lot of things.  It suppresses a lot of other hormones when active including your growth hormone which tells your body to use fat for fuel.   There is a long of new studies out there but you have to watch and decide for yourself what to believe.


----------



## clifish (Nov 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> No he just trying explain what happens.  This is mostly for why regular diets don't work.  He has other ones for Intermittent fasting as well as Dr Fung.  I do the 18/6 which is 18 hours a day no eating during the week days.  Lost 40 and kept it off.   Everyone differant and have to find what works for you.  He does have a ton of videos that explains how your body works.  I learned so much on why and how things work in your body.  I do long fast though for something called  autophagy.  It has greatly improved my memory.  I though I was getting that dreaded disease my dad had but now not having more problems.  Insulin is a storage hormone and really effects a lot of things.  It suppresses a lot of other hormones when active including your growth hormone which tells your body to use fat for fuel.   There is a long of new studies out there but you have to watch and decide for yourself what to believe.


I don't eat anything until 3.30 in the afternoon and generally don't eat after dinner (just drinking alcohal).  what is the long fast you do and how often.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice vid 

 BrianGSDTexoma
.  One of the best I've seen of this type.  Usually most are focused on smaller parts and not the big picture/long term.   I will check out his other vids.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> No he just trying explain what happens.  This is mostly for why regular diets don't work.  He has other ones for Intermittent fasting as well as Dr Fung.  I do the 18/6 which is 18 hours a day no eating during the week days.  Lost 40 and kept it off.   Everyone differant and have to find what works for you.  He does have a ton of videos that explains how your body works.  I learned so much on why and how things work in your body.  I do long fast though for something called  autophagy.  It has greatly improved my memory.  I though I was getting that dreaded disease my dad had but now not having more problems.  Insulin is a storage hormone and really effects a lot of things.  It suppresses a lot of other hormones when active including your growth hormone which tells your body to use fat for fuel.   There is a long of new studies out there but you have to watch and decide for yourself what to believe.


I find I'm very good at Intermittent Fatting.  It is closer to the opposite of what you explain :P


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 23, 2021)

Can't give ya any advice on dieting but I do firmly believe alot of it's mental... in order to be successful you have to want to do it.  Kinda like quitting smoking cigarettes...if ya really want to quitting is easy...I know because I did it last April after 30 years.  I have faith you can do it.

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Nov 23, 2021)

After a crap ton of thought and talking with friends and family that know me better than myself, I've decided to try the low carb approach before I jump into the full blow keto. I'm going to give it until the first of the year to see where I'm at before I decide that I need to go full keto.

I truly appreciate all of your help and knowledge, it means a lot too me.
And I will be using your ideas and recipes to help me stay away from as many carbs as I can.

Thank you all very, very much.
Have a great Thanksgiving with friends and loved ones.
Dan


----------



## 51Phantom (Nov 24, 2021)

you will have success with that approach if you keep your carbs under 50g a day,  under 30, even better. Just make sure you intake enough good fat (saturated)


----------



## forktender (Nov 26, 2021)

I was worried about Thanksgiving supper but was thrilled to find out that my cousin was coming over.
She is a nutritionist and a world class powerlifter, she made my plate up for me, and I was shocked at how much food was on the plate. Granted, some things were just a few bites, while others were more than I could finish. She even made up my dessert plate, which was a very thin slice of pie and a scantly stuffed cannoli without the powdered sugar on top and an espresso. She said the desert plate should only be eaten on my one day per week cheat day, everything else could be ate daily if I wanted to.

I blew it, I should've taken a picture of my plate, it was impressive.

I hope you all had a great day with family and friends, I know that I did.

She even made me a few Booker's  and soda H2o instead of my normal beers and wine.


----------



## forktender (Nov 27, 2021)

Ok guys, I need a little help here. I would like to make a gravy to put over leftover turkey and veggies. What is an exceptable thicking agent to add to turkey and onion stock to thicken it? Hopefully something I already have at the house if not I can run to the store.

P.S Costco is blowing out turkeys right now is the time to stock up if you have room.
They are $10 off the marked price. The organic turkeys are $30 off the marked price.
I bought two 19 lbers for$16 for the pair, they are Foster Farms fresh birds.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 27, 2021)

Heavy cream,sour cream, cream cheese or a combination will do the trick with the added benefit of the fat. If you don't want the cream factor xanthan gum works great. I baught a bag from Wal-Mart and it lasts forever!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> After a crap ton of thought and talking with friends and family that know me better than myself, I've decided to try the low carb approach before I jump into the full blow keto. I'm going to give it until the first of the year to see where I'm at before I decide that I need to go full keto.
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your help and knowledge, it means a lot too me.
> And I will be using your ideas and recipes to help me stay away from as many carbs as I can.
> ...


Good luck Dan.  I can't do full Keto just low carb with fasting.  I have completely fallen off the wagon and blood sugar probably through the roof.  I need to go back and start watching my video's as they seem to give me motivation.  Once you get going goes pretty well but when you stray hard to get back on track!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> Ok guys, I need a little help here. I would like to make a gravy to put over leftover turkey and veggies. What is an exceptable thicking agent to add to turkey and onion stock to thicken it? Hopefully something I already have at the house if not I can run to the store.
> 
> P.S Costco is blowing out turkeys right now is the time to stock up if you have room.
> They are $10 off the marked price. The organic turkeys are $30 off the marked price.
> I bought two 19 lbers for$16 for the pair, they are Foster Farms fresh birds.


For thanksgiving I did 2 cups double strength Minors chicken broth, 2 cups heavy cream, 1 block cream cheese. At the end I sprinkled with Xanthan until I got the thickness I wanted. Xanthan is very useful but be careful in overusing. If you use too much it will quickly take on a slimy mouthfeel. You can also start prior to these ingredients with a handful of almond flour and lots of butter in a pan to make a roux first. I’ve yet to figure out if the roux does much other than contribute flavor from the butter and any bits in the pan if it’s a gravy I’m doing after cooking meat in the pan. That roux / cream / cream cheese is the vase for virtually any gravy or cream pasta sauce you want to make. Add Parmesan to it for example and you have a banging good Alfredo. I’ve posted hamburger and sausage gravy here using about the same process too.


----------



## lucc (Nov 29, 2021)

I started Keto back in December of 2019, I was 6'2" 310# and felt like crap. I decided to make a change and decided upon keto. I watched many videos on Youtube from Dr. Berg, just search keto Dr. Berg, and the diet made sense to me. In a year I was down to 235#, felt great, bought a whole new wardrobe and was a total life changer. I now fluctuate between 245-255 without following keto, if I feel crappy I get back on keto for a week and lose several unwanted pounds. I need to get back on the keto regimen start of new year, want to get to 215. 
There are so many keto recipes out there and be sure to use the proper sweeteners which do not have an impact on insulin levels. As someone mentioned, I used grinded pork grinds for breading when needed. Make meatballs, burgers, etc with the pork grinds and it's awesome. 
Whatever you do, stick with the program, if you need to have an adult beverage have Tito's with club soda or flavored seltzer (no carbs) and a splash of lemon or lime juice, best if you don't add anything. I cut out all diet beverages/food, they have zero carbs but loaded with fake crap which causes insulin increases. I fasted from 7p to 11a everyday, ate a ton of veggies (non-root), eggs, avocados, shrimp, bacon, butter, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, pickles, etc. Pickled foods are fantastic for gut health on this diet, drink plenty of water. 
Good luck.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2021)

lucc said:


> I started Keto back in December of 2019, I was 6'2" 310# and felt like crap. I decided to make a change and decided upon keto. I watched many videos on Youtube from Dr. Berg, just search keto Dr. Berg, and the diet made sense to me. In a year I was down to 235#, felt great, bought a whole new wardrobe and was a total life changer. I now fluctuate between 245-255 without following keto, if I feel crappy I get back on keto for a week and lose several unwanted pounds. I need to get back on the keto regimen start of new year, want to get to 215.
> There are so many keto recipes out there and be sure to use the proper sweeteners which do not have an impact on insulin levels. As someone mentioned, I used grinded pork grinds for breading when needed. Make meatballs, burgers, etc with the pork grinds and it's awesome.
> Whatever you do, stick with the program, if you need to have an adult beverage have Tito's with club soda or flavored seltzer (no carbs) and a splash of lemon or lime juice, best if you don't add anything. I cut out all diet beverages/food, they have zero carbs but loaded with fake crap which causes insulin increases. I fasted from 7p to 11a everyday, ate a ton of veggies (non-root), eggs, avocados, shrimp, bacon, butter, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, pickles, etc. Pickled foods are fantastic for gut health on this diet, drink plenty of water.
> Good luck.


Glad it’s working for you. Lots of good info in your post. I’ll disagree with one, not all “diet” foods , drinks and sweeteners cause an insulin response. It is possible  that some are more sensitive to them than others and your point is sound to carefully consider the ingredients. All in all we all gotta do what works for us and keeps us on the path.


----------



## forktender (Nov 29, 2021)

Awesome guys, I have Almond flour that I bought last week for breading rock cod that I cought last weekend. And I'll pick up some heavy cream and some X- gum to have on hand.


So far the only things that Im really missing is bread, pasta, pizza and real sugar.
I haven't found a sweetner that I really like yet, but I will eventually.


jcam222 said:


> We have a lot of stores around me who carry it. Meijers and Save a lot are two of them.


I used their find a store search. There is one store not to far from me that carries one of the A.B., I'll check it out


----------



## forktender (Nov 29, 2021)

lucc said:


> I started Keto back in December of 2019, I was 6'2" 310# and felt like crap. I decided to make a change and decided upon keto. I watched many videos on Youtube from Dr. Berg, just search keto Dr. Berg, and the diet made sense to me. In a year I was down to 235#, felt great, bought a whole new wardrobe and was a total life changer. I now fluctuate between 245-255 without following keto, if I feel crappy I get back on keto for a week and lose several unwanted pounds. I need to get back on the keto regimen start of new year, want to get to 215.
> There are so many keto recipes out there and be sure to use the proper sweeteners which do not have an impact on insulin levels. As someone mentioned, I used grinded pork grinds for breading when needed. Make meatballs, burgers, etc with the pork grinds and it's awesome.
> Whatever you do, stick with the program, if you need to have an adult beverage have Tito's with club soda or flavored seltzer (no carbs) and a splash of lemon or lime juice, best if you don't add anything. I cut out all diet beverages/food, they have zero carbs but loaded with fake crap which causes insulin increases. I fasted from 7p to 11a everyday, ate a ton of veggies (non-root), eggs, avocados, shrimp, bacon, butter, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, pickles, etc. Pickled foods are fantastic for gut health on this diet, drink plenty of water.
> Good luck.


Congratulations X10!!!!!!
Man, that is awesome, you rocked it. So far the low carb health fat thing is working for me. I'm down 12 lbs and I'm eating twice as much as I was pre-diet. One of my problems is I was only eating one meal a day, then snacking on garbage in the middle of the night.

So, now Im eating veggies, with balsamic and avacado oil for snacks. When I get a sweet tooth, I eat one of my keto bars that only have a few carbs.

I've tried tha almond meal for breading, but I forgot to add Parmesan cheese to it, it wasn't as good as the pork rind breading I used last week, but I'll give it another shot with the cheese added this time.

I already feel better, and I'm already sleeping better, which is a god send.

Thank you all very, very much.
The support from all of you is making my journey a successful venture. More good things to come, please keep this thread alive whenever you think of something to add to it.

God bless you all for your support and caring posts.

Your friend.
Dan.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2021)

forktender said:


> Awesome guys, I have Almond flour that I bought last week for breading rock cod that I cought last weekend. And I'll pick up some heavy cream and some X- gum to have on hand.
> 
> 
> So far the only things that Im really missing is bread, pasta, pizza and real sugar.
> ...





forktender said:


> Awesome guys, I have Almond flour that I bought last week for breading rock cod that I cought last weekend. And I'll pick up some heavy cream and some X- gum to have on hand.
> 
> 
> So far the only things that Im really missing is bread, pasta, pizza and real sugar.
> ...


 For pizza Fathead dough is your friend. Takes a bit of practice to get the dough together and more to roll it thin and prebake so it’s not mushy. With the effort though. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/keto-fathead-pizza-night.293080/ https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/philly-cheesesteak-pizza.297371/


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2021)

What are some examples of the real sugar use you miss and pasta dishes?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2021)

forktender said:


> Congratulations X10!!!!!!
> Man, that is awesome, you rocked it. So far the low carb health fat thing is working for me. I'm down 12 lbs and I'm eating twice as much as I was pre-diet. One of my problems is I was only eating one meal a day, then snacking on garbage in the middle of the night.
> 
> So, now Im eating veggies, with balsamic and avacado oil for snacks. When I get a sweet tooth, I eat one of my keto bars that only have a few carbs.
> ...



If you can't make the almond flour work well as a breading don't throw it away.  I've had a small piece cake made from almond flour and coconut flour with icing made of cream cheese and butter and erythritol as the sweetener (allulose would work as good as better).  
It tasted GREAT and I don't really care for cake at all.

I don't bake but after having seen that made and tasted it I think you can solve your "sweet" issue with dishes like that.  Again you can't go wild as they are super calorie rich but you can make this kind of stuff and easily eat a good slice :)

I've found bread and bready items to be the hardest unless you want to make those CarbQuick biscuits.  Pasta has some options but you can't go wild on the sauce which is my favorite part.

Rebel ice cream and a few other keto ice creams exist in the grocery store but are high in calories.  I'm too lactose intolerant for those but found some good non-dairy ones for when I "cheat". 

Just keep at it and keep asking and I'm sure someone here can help find a suitable replacement or something to limp by on if you are missing something you are craving :)


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

tallbm said:


> If you can't make the almond flour work well as a breading don't throw it away.  I've had a small piece cake made from almond flour and coconut flour with icing made of cream cheese and butter and erythritol as the sweetener (allulose would work as good as better).
> It tasted GREAT and I don't really care for cake at all.
> 
> I don't bake but after having seen that made and tasted it I think you can solve your "sweet" issue with dishes like that.  Again you can't go wild as they are super calorie rich but you can make this kind of stuff and easily eat a good slice :)
> ...


I'm going to hunt down an almond flour cake recipe to make some mini cupcakes.

I'm having a hard to finding a sweetener that I like, so far I've tried Equal, Monk Fruit and this stuff which is a mix of a few things. (it's nasty) LOL







What should I try next? Mainly for sweet tea, yogurt and cottage cheese, then one for baking, or can I use the same for both?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2021)

forktender said:


> I'm going to hunt down an almond flour cake recipe to make some mini cupcakes.
> 
> I'm having a hard to finding a sweetener that I like, so far I've tried Equal, Monk Fruit and this stuff which is a mix of a few things. (it's nasty) LOL
> View attachment 517730
> ...


Try Allulose. It has the least after taste and no cooling effect. Google keto mug cakes too. There are some great ones. I honestly don’t mind erythritol either. Just know in higher amounts it has a little cooling effect on the tongue. I’m not a keto “purist” and have no issues with using sucralose either. Splenda in powdered form has to much maltodextrin but liquid sucralose is perfect for sweetening drinks.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2021)

Here are a couple mug cake recipes.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2021)

We love these pumpkin bars during the holidays as well. Kind of like a pumpkin roll in bar form.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Try Allulose. It has the least after taste and no cooling effect. Google keto mug cakes too. There are some great ones. I honestly don’t mind erythritol either. Just know in higher amounts it has a little cooling effect on the tongue. I’m not a keto “purist” and have no issues with using sucralose either. Splenda in powdered form has to much maltodextrin but liquid sucralose is perfect for sweetening drinks.




 forktender
, what ^^^ said lol.

Allulose and Erytritol are going to be your best bet.

They both taste like sugar but are only about 70% as sweet.
Both are naturally occurring in the world, meaning a man didn't mix chemicals in a lab to invent them.
Both are easy on the digestive system as long as you don't eat like 100gms in a sitting.  Even then I know Erythritol will make you go to the bathroom like coffee makes most people go.  The other man made alternatives can have major laxative effects... not fun lol.
Both work in about the same amount by weight as far as I can tell.
Both avoid causing an insulin response which is a big deal.  Insulin leads to fat creation when the excess glucose is not immediately burned up.
Both are zero calorie, zero net carb. (you pee and poop this all out)


Where they differ:

Erythritol can have a slight cooling effect when higher amounts used, think like a little bit of a mint cooling effect.  I don't really notice it anymore or I don't use enough to get it in many cases.  It's not uncomfortable at all and is often refreshing especially during hot TX times of the year hahah
Erythritol is MUCH less expensive and more widely available (avoid Swerve and you avoid the high markup, good prices can be found online)
Erythritol will crystalize up on you if it dissolves and then gets exposed to air (made home made sugar free gummy bears and after 1 day in the fridge they have a light coating from the sweetener recrystallizing) if making a cake icing this will not be an issue.  Takes more time to dissolve.
Erythritol is usually a granulated sugar consistency


Allulose has no cooling effect or anything like that
Allulose is definitely more expensive and harder to get your hands on (usually you can only find online)
Allulose dissolves and does not recrystallize so was a better option for my sugar free gummy bear treats.  Dissolves faster and easier since it is finer grain.
Allulose is a finer grain consistency.  Consistency is between powdered sugar and granulated sugar.

I use both but 95% of the time I'm going with Erythritol.  Alluose is used when I need no crystallization to occur, which is only in a couple of cases for me and the things I make.

Here's some options for you:

Allulose $9.50/lb

Erythritol $4.75/lb

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> What are some examples of the real sugar use you miss and pasta dishes?


As far as sugary foids go it would be cookies and baked goods. Pastas would be marinara, and rigatoni or Pena.


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Try Allulose. It has the least after taste and no cooling effect. Google keto mug cakes too. There are some great ones. I honestly don’t mind erythritol either. Just know in higher amounts it has a little cooling effect on the tongue. I’m not a keto “purist” and have no issues with using sucralose either. Splenda in powdered form has to much maltodextrin but liquid sucralose is perfect for sweetening drinks.


For sure I will be trying these.
Thank you very much.
Dan


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 30, 2021)

forktender said:


> Last week, my wife and I had our yearly physicals and I gained some unneeded Covid weight, so it's time to crack down and lose some of it for health reasons. This isn't going to be easy, as we love our carbs in our house. I need to find a few things, if you could help me, I'd surely appreciate it. Here are a few things that I need to find a substitute for.
> 
> #1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls.
> #2: tortillas and pasta.
> ...



It may not be as bad as you think.  You may want to "join" MyFitnessPal (MFP) to find out what you daily caloric intake should be to maintain your current weight...then drop it 500 calories per day to lose about a pound per week.  MFP can also calculate your max carbs per day.  For me it is about 55 for my height/weight/age.  I know you have pages of advice before this post so I won't bore you any longer except for this....I lost 80 pounds in 18 months while still drinking bourbon... (250 lbs down to 170 lbs). 

I did Keto for about 1/3 of that, 
weight watchers for the next 1/3 and something really crazy, 
counting calories (i.e. portion control) and doing exercise to lose the last 1/3 (it'll never catch on!)
Good luck!  Send a PM if you want more info on MFP.


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Try Allulose. It has the least after taste and no cooling effect. Google keto mug cakes too. There are some great ones. I honestly don’t mind erythritol either. Just know in higher amounts it has a little cooling effect on the tongue. I’m not a keto “purist” and have no issues with using sucralose either. Splenda in powdered form has to much maltodextrin but liquid sucralose is perfect for sweetening drinks.


If I don't respond to posts right away it's because I am dog sitting and have crappy internet at the place I am staying. I will check this thread as soon as I get to an area that has a better web connection. 

I am very grateful for everyone that has responded to this thread.  It really means a lot to me.

Thank you all VERY MUCH!!!!
Dan


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> It may not be as bad as you think.  You may want to "join" MyFitnessPal (MFP) to find out what you daily caloric intake should be to maintain your current weight...then drop it 500 calories per day to lose about a pound per week.  MFP can also calculate your max carbs per day.  For me it is about 55 for my height/weight/age.  I know you have pages of advice before this post so I won't bore you any longer except for this....I lost 80 pounds in 18 months while still drinking bourbon... (250 lbs down to 170 lbs).
> 
> I did Keto for about 1/3 of that,
> weight watchers for the next 1/3 and something really crazy,
> ...


Congratulations, that is awesome!!!!

I will check it out when I have a better internet connection.

You would think, that living smack dab, in a huge city that they could figure out how to supply a useful internet/cell reception. I have to sit out in the back yard. In one spot to get a signal. Hahaha!

I'm pretty much staying at a friend's house for the next few days watching his dog, 140 pound male Labrador retriever.
He's not fat, just BIG!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2021)

tallbm said:


> forktender
> , what ^^^ said lol.
> 
> Allulose and Erytritol are going to be your best bet.
> ...


Good post! I also use allulose in any sauces such as a caramel sauce. I am going to try using it in my next korean bbq sauce and use brown sugar flavoring instead of using Brown swerve due to crystallization. I tend to use it now  in many of my desserts too. I buy it by the 5 lbs bag to save a little. I do also love Swerve Brown. It’s simply hard to beat as a brown sugar sub. I also use Golden Lakanto which is a blend of erythritol and monk fruit. Such a nice mapely taste to it. The other thing I do is research mt sweeteners prior to bribing on the house as there are a couple that are deadly to dogs. Xylitol is a huge no no and deadly to dogs in very small amounts. I won’t have it or products either it in my  house. I recently discovered that a sweetener called Boca sweet likely had similar impact on dogs due to its chemical similarity to xylitol.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2021)

Relative to apps and low carb / keto lifestyle you may find Carb Manager very handy. Will track calories and macros if you want to get really dialed in.


----------



## forktender (Nov 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Good post! I also use allulose in any sauces such as a caramel sauce. I am going to try using it in my next korean bbq sauce and use brown sugar flavoring instead of using Brown swerve due to crystallization. I tend to use it now  in many of my desserts too. I buy it by the 5 lbs bag to save a little. I do also love Swerve Brown. It’s simply hard to beat as a brown sugar sub. I also use Golden Lakanto which is a blend of erythritol and monk fruit. Such a nice mapely taste to it. The other thing I do is research mt sweeteners prior to bribing on the house as there are a couple that are deadly to dogs. Xylitol is a huge no no and deadly to dogs in very small amounts. I won’t have it or products either it in my  house. I recently discovered that a sweetener called Boca sweet likely had similar impact on dogs due to its chemical similarity to xylitol.


My wife, has been in the veterinary field for over 35 yrs, she warned me how deadly it can be to animals.
I keep my Keto treats where our dog can't get to them after hearing that news.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2021)

3 week update.
I've found it easier than I thought to go full Keto.
Today was weigh in day and I've lost 13 lbs so far.
I'm pretty tired of eating like a bunny, but I'm sticking with it.
When people tell me I'm full of crap, I just agree with them now. I know it's T.M.I but holy cow eating this way makes you crap like an elephant 3X a day is normal now .
I haven't felt the need for a cheat day yet, thanks to you guys, but I know it's coming.
I'm going to try to make it until Christmas dinner.

Thank you all very much, I couldn't of done it without y'all.


37 more pounds to go, then I might adjust the goal weight.

I just found out that I might need another spinal fusion, not to thrilled about the recovery period.
I'll know more by next week.

Being lighter will be huge if I do go under the knife again.
Brutal!!!!!

Dan.

P.S.   If I do need surgery I won't do it until waterfowl season is over in January. I live for this crap.
Wish me luck.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> 3 week update.
> I've found it easier than I thought to go full Keto.
> Today was weigh in day and I've lost 13 lbs so far.
> I'm pretty tired of eating like a bunny, but I'm sticking with it.
> ...



Congrats on the progress!  Keep it up!
I hope you get to bag plenty of ducks soon as well :)


----------



## forktender (May 18, 2022)

I started doing Keto in late Nov. of 2021, because of high blood pressure, hell everything was high. My retest last month my blood pressure was completely normal. My cholesterol levels where completely normal and my blood sugars are completely normal and I'm off all of the med's that my Dr had me on for them. Today was weigh in day ,and I've lost a total of 55 lbs, 5 lbs away from my goal weight loss of 60 lbs by the end of June. If I make it I will weigh 5lbs less than the day that I got married 20+ yrs ago.

So, I wanted to sincerely thank you all for the encouraging words, and support, it was a huge help.

Thank you.
Dan.

PS, 5 more pounds until I can eat a couple slices of PIZZA as my reward meal, then right back to watching what I eat.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 18, 2022)

forktender said:


> I started doing Keto in late Nov. of 2021, because of high blood pressure, hell everything was high. My retest last month my blood pressure was completely normal. My cholesterol levels where completely normal and my blood sugars are completely normal and I'm off all of the med's that my Dr had me on for them. Today was weigh in day ,and I've lost a total of 55 lbs, 5 lbs away from my goal weight loss of 60 lbs by the end of June. If I make it I will weigh 5lbs less than the day that I got married 20+ yrs ago.
> 
> So, I wanted to sincerely thank you all for the encouraging words, and support, it was a huge help.
> 
> ...



Dan this is fantastic. Good for you . I know this must have been very hard to do and stick with.
Good on you. You have this  5 more pounds . 
I bet you are really feeling the difference.

David


----------



## forktender (May 18, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Dan this is fantastic. Good for you . I know this must have been very hard to do and stick with.
> Good on you. You have this  5 more pounds .
> I bet you are really feeling the difference.
> 
> David


I feel better mentally than physically, David. My back has been really acting up, they want to do another spinal fusion as the disc above my last fusion is pretty much gone. I was hoping that the weight loss would help my back, but it's too far gone, apparently. I'm going to wait until after the summer too asses how I'm feeling after a summer of water rehab and more weight loss, as I will most likely end up wanting to drop a total of 15 more lbs to be back too my athletic weight.
But all in all, I'm feeling much better both mentally and physically, and it wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it was going to be, if I can do it anybody can.

Thanks for the positive feedback, it is appreciated more than you will ever know.

My wife and I went out a few nights ago, and I wore my wedding ring for the first time in 20 yrs. When she noticed it on my finger, she broke into tears, and that's a rarity for her, all I could do was laugh with her, actually at her. LOL

Honestly, if anyone reading this needs to get healthier, it's only a few cheeseburgers, pizzas, plates of pasta and or tamales away. And you can do it without adding exercise, I had to because of my back. I did it by cutting out 100% of my sugar intake and 95% of my total carb intake. (And it wasn't that bad) Really it wasn't !!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 19, 2022)

Sorry about your back . But that really is fantastic about the weight . I am still pretty active with work so my weight is not that bad for me . I never was a big guy ,but I really notice if I add a few pounds on me. 

  So to help Mona a couple years ago I went on a diet with her and I dropped 15 pounds in 4 weeks . The first week was hard but than I was surprised how you get used to not having the sugars and salt. And eating more veg and the right portions of proteins.



forktender said:


> (And it wasn't that bad) Really it wasn't !!!


I bet it was not that bad    

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 19, 2022)

That's awesome Dan! Was curious as to how it was going for you.  That's awesome on your weight loss...and like David said...you got this! I believe if your mindset is right you can do anything...I quit smoking cold turkey just over a year ago and it didn't bother me. The back issues still suck but you got a whole pan worth of brownie points from your wife for wearing your ring!

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (May 19, 2022)

I'm glad to hear about the great results!  I stare at food of any kind and put on weight but I'm doing pretty good.

I can't say I'm doing exact keto because I don't watch my Fat calories vs Protein calories but I do basically no added sugar and usually am under 25gm of net carbs a day.

I enjoy it.  Eating good meat and good veggies and the substitutes i've found dont have me missing much :)


----------



## forktender (May 19, 2022)

tallbm said:


> I'm glad to hear about the great results!  I stare at food of any kind and put on weight but I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> I can't say I'm doing exact keto because I don't watch my Fat calories vs Protein calories but I do basically no added sugar and usually am under 25gm of net carbs a day.
> 
> I enjoy it.  Eating good meat and good veggies and the substitutes i've found dont have me missing much :)


I was really strict about the diet for the first 3 months, then I called it lazy man's keto. I quit keeping track of calories and ate up to 60 carbs per day, and I was still dropping lbs. It was a lot slower, but I didn't feel so restricted. I never really had a full blown cheat day, although I have used a handful of low carb bread crumbs that I made out of old low carb bread by drying it in the oven. I mixed the bread crumbs with Carbquick to dredge some fish also some eggplant  for eggplant parm, you'd never know it was not real breading. I haven't eaten fruit or real bread since Dec. That is going to change, I'm going to allow myself bread once per week to see how it goes, if I have to I'll cut it out again.
Pasta, I'll eat it once a month and watch myself to make sure I'm not putting weight on. I doubt that a carb filled meal once or twice a month will change much with my weight loss goals, we'll see how it works out.
I just started having a beer to four a week with zero impact on my weight.

The summer months around the pool with all the good food and drinks is going to be interesting. I'm going to allow myself a 5 lb swing. If I put one 4 to 5 lbs, it's back to being strict until it's gone again. I'm going to play around with my diet a little to see what I can and can't get away with.


----------



## tallbm (May 20, 2022)

forktender said:


> I was really strict about the diet for the first 3 months, then I called it lazy man's keto. I quit keeping track of calories and ate up to 60 carbs per day, and I was still dropping lbs. It was a lot slower, but I didn't feel so restricted. I never really had a full blown cheat day, although I have used a handful of low carb bread crumbs that I made out of old low carb bread by drying it in the oven. I mixed the bread crumbs with Carbquick to dredge some fish also some eggplant  for eggplant parm, you'd never know it was not real breading. I haven't eaten fruit or real bread since Dec. That is going to change, I'm going to allow myself bread once per week to see how it goes, if I have to I'll cut it out again.
> Pasta, I'll eat it once a month and watch myself to make sure I'm not putting weight on. I doubt that a carb filled meal once or twice a month will change much with my weight loss goals, we'll see how it works out.
> I just started having a beer to four a week with zero impact on my weight.
> 
> The summer months around the pool with all the good food and drinks is going to be interesting. I'm going to allow myself a 5 lb swing. If I put one 4 to 5 lbs, it's back to being strict until it's gone again. I'm going to play around with my diet a little to see what I can and can't get away with.


For pasta I have a solution you can use no matter what my friend.

Aldi's used to have a less expensive option but seem to always be out these days.  Supply chain woes.

Anyhow these are mostly protein and only take like 4 minutes max to in boiling water to give a perfect al dente texture.  
The net carbs are really low, especially when compared to actual pasta.  You wont recognize the difference.  I make spaghetti with them when I have company so I dont pig out on the whole thing because its soooo good :D

I think your plan is fine.  Keep on it.  If I increasted my activity level it would help but I also have a disc in my back and 2 ridiculous ankles that keep me from being too active.  I have to go get my ankles looked at.  Maybe in Jan.  I don't know what it will be like to have both ankles scoped at once.  Figure I could get 1 at a time done but then thats like 4-5 solid months of fooling with bad ankles.  The back is just management, no doctor will touch that disk due to it being where the tailbone starts and they just say to manage with inflamation meds.
I'll get it sorted out but in reality I can't complain, I'm 100% mobile I just cant go sprinting around and doing things to aggravate the conditions :D


----------



## forktender (May 20, 2022)

tallbm said:


> For pasta I have a solution you can use no matter what my friend.
> 
> Aldi's used to have a less expensive option but seem to always be out these days.  Supply chain woes.
> 
> ...


My ad blocker is blocking the amazon link, what is the name of the pasta please.
I've tried a few brands, and they really aren't that bad, but not great either.

Bad backs suck, I can't wait for our local swimming pool to warm up a bit, so I can start walking laps every morning for the first month. I did it last year and by the end of summer I was swimming 50 laps of freestyle and 50 laps of breast stroke most days, and it felt great.


----------



## clifish (May 20, 2022)

Riced cauliflower is great and you can do so much with it,  works great for stuffed peppers.  I will use dreamfields pasta sometimes,  most of the carbs are not digestible.  I will have to try the carbquick dredge,  I have been using ground pork rinds for my bread crumbs.

I cut the carbs for about a year and a half now,  not quite as much as you,  but did drop 30lbs and got my diabetes numbers way down.  Unfortunatlely I am starting to cheat a bit more often,  drinking more IPA's and a friend brought in thick Sicilian pizza the other week and the next I knew I woofed down 5 slices....


----------



## tallbm (May 20, 2022)

forktender said:


> My ad blocker is blocking the amazon link, what is the name of the pasta please.
> I've tried a few brands, and they really aren't that bad, but not great either.
> 
> Bad backs suck, I can't wait for our local swimming pool to warm up a bit, so I can start walking laps every morning for the first month. I did it last year and by the end of summer I was swimming 50 laps of freestyle and 50 laps of breast stroke most days, and it felt great.



Pasta is called
The Only Bean -[ Organic Soy Bean Spaghetti Pasta - High Protein, Keto Friendly, Gluten-Free, Vegan, Non-GMO, Kosher, Low Carb, Plant-Based Bean Noodles - 8 oz (6 Pack)]​I converted the link to a "tinyurl" so this link works to take u to the pasta on Amazon: https://tinyurl.com/2fsdpm6m


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 20, 2022)

forktender said:


> Last week, my wife and I had our yearly physicals and I gained some unneeded Covid weight, so it's time to crack down and lose some of it for health reasons. This isn't going to be easy, as we love our carbs in our house. I need to find a few things, if you could help me, I'd surely appreciate it. Here are a few things that I need to find a substitute for.
> 
> #1: bread, both sandwich and dinner rolls.
> #2: tortillas and pasta.
> ...


mama's been on the keto thing for about a  year. it breaks my heart when we score some sale skirt steak and I sear it and make gob-stuffed fajitas, and she's the eating skirt on a pile of lettuce.  she bought one of those grocrey store check out keto recipe books and found a carnita recipe we eat all the time. There are also , but hard to find,gluten-free keto shells (tortilla) I mentioned in another post beef shoulder roast we've been getting at winn-dickme for $249 or $3.49  lb.  she crock pots the carnita recipe, but i just ordered a sous vide, so that might change. My numbers are ok, and my heart doctor is up my butt about diet, but in moderation my numbers have been ok.


----------



## tallbm (May 20, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> mama's been on the keto thing for about a  year. it breaks my heart when we score some sale skirt steak and I sear it and make gob-stuffed fajitas, and she's the eating skirt on a pile of lettuce.  she bought one of those grocrey store check out keto recipe books and found a carnita recipe we eat all the time. There are also , but hard to find,gluten-free keto shells (tortilla) I mentioned in another post beef shoulder roast we've been getting at winn-dickme for $249 or $3.49  lb.  she crock pots the carnita recipe, but i just ordered a sous vide, so that might change. My numbers are ok, and my heart doctor is up my butt about diet, but in moderation my numbers have been ok.


The brand Mission Tortillas has some carb friendly + gluten free tortillas.  The carb friendly branded ones taste like the regular store bought tortillas, I havent tried the high protein ones.

To me all store bought tortillas taste like sytrofoam BUT if you warm em up in a skillet to where they get crispy on both sides, but not so much to where they just break all apart when folding, then you can have perfectly edible and enjoyable tortillas.  The carb friendly "spinach" flavored ones are only like 2-3gm net carb per tortilla.  That should do the trick for just a pair of them Tex-Mex or Mexican food day.  They also work just as well for sandwich wraps :)

Check your local grocery story (Kroger probably has em).  I hope this helps your mother out


----------



## uncle eddie (May 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> Riced cauliflower is great and you can do so much with it,  works great for stuffed peppers.  I will use dreamfields pasta sometimes,  most of the carbs are not digestible.  I will have to try the carbquick dredge,  I have been using ground pork rinds for my bread crumbs.
> 
> I cut the carbs for about a year and a half now,  not quite as much as you,  but did drop 30lbs and got my diabetes numbers way down.  Unfortunatlely I am starting to cheat a bit more often,  drinking more IPA's and a friend brought in thick Sicilian pizza the other week and the next I knew I woofed down 5 slices....


I just had some riced cauliflower pasta for the first time and was taken completely by surprise as to how much they tasted like regular egg-noodles.  Texture was also spot-on.


----------



## clifish (May 24, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> I just had some riced cauliflower pasta for the first time and was taken completely by surprise as to how much they tasted like regular egg-noodles.  Texture was also spot-on.


what was the brand?  I have not seen cauliflower pasta


----------



## promisekeeper (May 24, 2022)

If you have an Aldi store near you, they carry soy pastas that are pretty good along with low carb snack bars


----------



## clifish (May 24, 2022)

promisekeeper said:


> If you have an Aldi store near you, they carry soy pastas that are pretty good along with low carb snack bars


I will look for the pasta,  I have been buying their "elevation" bars for a couple years now.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> what was the brand?  I have not seen cauliflower pasta




 clifish
 - I don't know but will try to find out.  It was at a potluck at our house...so hopefully I can figure it it.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> what was the brand?  I have not seen cauliflower pasta




 clifish
  - here you go


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2022)

promisekeeper said:


> If you have an Aldi store near you, they carry soy pastas that are pretty good along with low carb snack bars


I wish we had one near us, but we don't.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2022)

forktender said:


> I started doing Keto in late Nov. of 2021, because of high blood pressure, hell everything was high. My retest last month my blood pressure was completely normal. My cholesterol levels where completely normal and my blood sugars are completely normal and I'm off all of the med's that my Dr had me on for them. Today was weigh in day ,and I've lost a total of 55 lbs, 5 lbs away from my goal weight loss of 60 lbs by the end of June. If I make it I will weigh 5lbs less than the day that I got married 20+ yrs ago.
> 
> So, I wanted to sincerely thank you all for the encouraging words, and support, it was a huge help.
> 
> ...


Well this Keto stuff really works.
I've exceeded my 60 lb goal by 4 lbs. My recant blood work was 100% normal  actually a little bit low in some areas. I feel 100X better than I did in late November. I went from size XXXL shirts and sweat pants down to sixe XL being a little loose. I actually saw my pecker again around the first of the year, "hey there little buddy, long time no see". Okay enough joking, I've decided to go for another 16 lbs, that will put my at my motorcross and skydiving days weight.
 Im freak'in blessed and super amazed.

Thank you for all of the support and encouragement,  you guys made me believe.

If anyone is on the fence about starting this lifestyle, all I can say is just go for it all you stand to lose is inches, blubber and weight.

”You can do it!!!

God bless.
Dan.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 9, 2022)

forktender said:


> exceeded my 60 lb goal by 4 lbs.




Wow Dan fantastic. Good on you and for your health. 

And the bonus , seeing things better, lol

David


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2022)

Payton said:


> Good job!!! I did it a few years ago to shed weight from 2 rounds of steroids for a back injury. I started on it July 7, 2018 when I left the doctor's office after weighing in at 284.6, and by March 13, 2019 I weighed in at 236.8, and went back on it throughout last year and had tons of energy and got down to 226.8. I dropped my cholesterol to 175 and lowered my blood pressure too. It helped with some stomach/digestion issues that I've had because of heavy antibiotics for a staph infection many years prior too. The HARDEST thing that I gave up was beer, but vodka and flavored water replaced it. Trying to maintain the losses and not fall back into old ways of eating is tough but doable. Again, congrats.


Right on, congratulations!!!

I'm being pretty careful, I don't want to have to do strict Keto ever again, the past 3 moths I've been doing low carb, but eating most vegetables, except potatoes.
Originally I gained a BUNCH of weight due to steroid injection, I get them twice a year still.

My back is completely jacked up. I've had spinal fusions, and they tell me that I need another, I'm not doing it until it gets unbearable this time, because they fix one thing and screw up 3 to 5 other things. When I had my first fusion I had to give up all of my action sports, and being laid up, I found comfort in food.
I drink a few Michelob ultra's a week and have a neat bourbon, or a bourbon highball a few times a week now, instead of a 30 or more of Original Coor's  Long necks a week. LOL!!! I miss hanging out on the river pounding beers with my friends while fishing, but oh well, gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## jnh2022 (Jul 12, 2022)

forktender said:


> Well this Keto stuff really works.


Good for you!

It doesn't work for everyone, but I am glad you had success.  I have been on and off of it a few times, and been successful even when it is lazy keto.  The siren call of flour in its many forms (bread, pastry, thickening agent, on and on...), popcorn, and sugar in my coffee -- these are the things that are a tripping hazard in my keto journeys.

Our daughter has been visiting and is not keto, so we willingly joined her, but she is returning to the UK in a couple of days.  So, between her departure and knowing it is time to Keto again, I was happy to see an update on the success you have been having.  A positive message to all who are thinking of doing it.

Jason


----------



## jnh2022 (Jul 12, 2022)

And on a further note as I didn't see it in this thread -- the bread replacement that I liked the most was chaffles.  We would usually do up about 30 at a time and freeze them in bags of 10.  Plus you can change it up and make variations of savoury or sweet.  

Jason


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 12, 2022)

For four years now I have been strict keto/low carb/ anti grain.

Very rarely even a portion of food with the devils seed (corn ) as part of the ingredients.

Rush/Emergency job plucked me from my happy home on the long 4th of July weekend.

Found myself in a hotel in SC. and due to some truck mechanical issues I didn’t want to go out for dinner so I looked up delivery.

A local favorite for NY style deep dish pizza……

“Its been forever, you deserve it, go for it!”

Ate half the thing by myself
Stuffed
Gluttonous
Almost couldn’t drink a beer afterwards I was so full!!!!

Two days later I got the Covid for the first time…..

Coincidence?

I think not.


----------



## Murdy (Jul 12, 2022)

Just started doing Keto (Actually just low carb, not striving for ketosis per se, which has worked well for me in the past).  Last time I did it, there were pretty much no commercial bread substitutes, but now there are some decent ones, particularly from Costco.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 12, 2022)

Congrats Dan that's quite an accomplishment!
And encouraging to us that need to try it out !
The wife has been on WW due to HBP and cholesterol issues and I need to try your style to live longer!

Keith


----------



## chp (Jul 12, 2022)

forktender said:


> I will second the intermittent fasting. I have been doing it for a few years with good results. Keto certainly has its place, but I would talk to your doc before heading down that path. Best of luck getting the information you are looking for…


----------



## Pined (Jul 13, 2022)

Everything is individual, undoubtedly it's better to consult a specialist. I need to lose weight as well so I started my weight loss journey last month. I am super motivated and don't plan to give up. The result could be better now but I am okay with that. I decided to follow Natalia Dyer's workout routine https://www.drworkout.fitness/natalia-dyer-workout-diet/ and hope to see the best result soon.


----------



## forktender (Jul 18, 2022)

jnh2022 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> It doesn't work for everyone, but I am glad you had success.  I have been on and off of it a few times, and been successful even when it is lazy keto.  The siren call of flour in its many forms (bread, pastry, thickening agent, on and on...), popcorn, and sugar in my coffee -- these are the things that are a tripping hazard in my keto journeys.
> 
> ...


After the 3rd month of doing Keto, I would eat a bag of microwave popcorn a few nights a week without it throwing me out of ketosis. 
Are you sure it's the popcorn? I'm doing lazy keto now with a halfass'd cheat meal once a week. I still haven't had bread or real pasta yet. But I haven't been losing any more weight, I need to crack down again, to reach my 75 lb loss goal.


----------



## forktender (Jul 18, 2022)

Good for you, go for it!!!

I feel so much better mentally and physically because of the weight loss. I'm not content with my weight yet though, I still want to lose 12 to 15more lbs.


----------



## forktender (Jul 18, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Congrats Dan that's quite an accomplishment!
> And encouraging to us that need to try it out !
> The wife has been on WW due to HBP and cholesterol issues and I need to try your style to live longer!
> 
> Keith


Keith, go for it, you will be amazed how quickly the first 20 to 30 lbs come off, then it slows down quite a bit, at least it did for me. Buy the blood testing kit from amazon, and test yourself every other day for the first month, that way you know how to stay in the keto zone. I was losing weight even when my numbers were 0.07 but tried to keep them at 0.08 to 1.00 , it was hard for me to keep them at 1.00, I had to be super strict with my meal plan.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2022)

Well, it's still coming off slowly, but surely. 
Started off in size 3XL tee shirts now XL shirts are almost too loose.
I never thought that I could do this, if I can, anybody can...just do it!!!

I started out doing Keto 11 months ago, now I just eat low carb, not no carb. I eat carbs but only once a week, maybe twice a week on special occasions.

Total weight loss to date is: *72LBS* and still going!!!
My blood sugar, cholesterol, and B.P. are all 100% normal and have been since the first 25lbs that I lost. My last Dr appointment was awesome, my Dr is not overly friendly most of the time, she's a great DR though. The last appointment, something changed in her demeanor. The first thing she said when she walked into the exam room was,
"OH MY GOD, YOU LOOK AMAZING, STAND UP AND GIVE ME A HUG"

That made my day, week, month, year maybe...it really meant a lot to me.

If you think you need to lose some weight, you do...just DO IT, It's not as hard as you think, if you put your mind to it, you'll do it. 

I couldn't have done it without all of y'all's help and support.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!!

Thanks for reading.
 God Bless!!!!
Dan.


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 3, 2022)

forktender said:


> Well, it's still coming off slowly, but surely.
> Started off in size 3XL tee shirts now XL shirts are almost too loose.
> I never thought that I could do this, if I can, anybody can...just do it!!!
> 
> ...


Well done sir, keep up the good work.


----------



## tbern (Oct 3, 2022)

congrats on your weight loss, that is awesome!


----------



## forktender (Oct 4, 2022)

Thanks a lot guys, I feel human once again.

It has been a wild ride, I ain't ever going back, this has been life changing.

God Bless.
Dan.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 9, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> We love these pumpkin bars during the holidays as well. Kind of like a pumpkin roll in bar form.


I will be making these tomorrow.  Look so good and I a pumpkin fan.  I finally making my way back to low carb.  Thanks for your support Jeff!


----------



## fltsfshr (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't know beans about chemo but here is a soup recipe. Eat all you want. It takes more calories to digest it that's in it. It works.

Diet Soup

1 big bottle of low sodium V8 juice

1 big bag of mixed frozen vegetables

1 bag of Angel Hair shredded cabbage

1 big can of diced tomato’s

Dried red pepper for heat to taste (I use 40 shakes)

Half a v8 bottle of water



Cook down until it’s thick and condensed. Refrigerates well for about a week.

To serve Add 2/3 soup and 1/3 water. Microwave on medium to heat (otherwise the corn explodes and gets all over your microwave)


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 10, 2022)

Guys

Work Christmas party was yesterday and, this morning, the scale told me to get on this thread and declare my "Fatty McFatty" intentions to join 

 forktender
 and get the weight off.

I am looking to lose 10 pounds....maybe 15 depending on how the clothes fit.  Immediate goals are 2 pounds this coming week and then a pound or so per week until goal.

Cheers!

Ed

P.S.  I am not new to this as I lost 75 pounds in 18 months about 10 years ago and kept it off for many years.  Time to get back on that horse!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 13, 2022)

Start of day 4 - And the weight is melting off (as it always does at the start of this diet)...and...I am still having some bourbon each evening


----------

